# embed tag funktioniert im firefox gar nicht?



## nitrobesim (11. April 2005)

Hi Leute. Ich habe einen quicktime embed tag in meinem Code, der funktioniert im I.E. auch super, ohne Probleme. Doch im Firefox geht das gar nicht, wieso?
Ist am Code irgendwas falsch?


```
<OBJECT CLASSID="clsid:02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B" WIDTH="232"HEIGHT="26"
CODEBASE="http://www.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab">
<PARAM name="SRC" VALUE="http://yersey.de/voices/080304.au">
<PARAM name="AUTOPLAY" VALUE="false">
<PARAM name="CONTROLLER" VALUE="true">
              <EMBED SRC="" WIDTH="160" HEIGHT="16" AUTOPLAY="false" CONTROLLER="true" PLUGINSPAGE="http://www.apple.com/quicktime/download/">
</EMBED></OBJECT>
```


----------



## Tobias Menzel (11. April 2005)

Fällt Dir was auf?
	
	
	



```
<EMBED SRC=""
```
? 

Gruß
.


----------



## nitrobesim (12. April 2005)

ach, muss ich das dort nochmals eingeben die URL oder nur dort und da oben nicht?


----------



## Tobias Menzel (12. April 2005)

Hi,

Du musst es nochmals eingeben. Das Object-Tag ist zwar valide, wird aber in diesem Zusammenhang  nicht von Browsern wie z.B. Netscape und Firefox interpretiert - es dient quasi als Ersatz-Tag. 

Mehr dazu findest Du hier:





> In der Praxis ist es oft besser, zusätzlich zu dem object-Element auch noch die herkömmliche Netscape-Syntax mit anzugeben [..]


In wieweit das Dateitypen-abhängig ist, kann ich nicht sagen; bei SWF-Dateien ist es jedenfalls der Fall.

Gruß
.


----------



## nitrobesim (7. Mai 2005)

Hmm, ich habe es jetzt probiert mit dem EMBED Tag, 

```
<OBJECT CLASSID="clsid:02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B" WIDTH="232"HEIGHT="26"
CODEBASE="http://www.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab">
<PARAM name="SRC" VALUE="http://www.yersey.de/media/joyride.qtl">
<PARAM name="AUTOPLAY" VALUE="false">
<PARAM name="CONTROLLER" VALUE="true">
              <EMBED SRC="http://www.yersey.de/media/joyride.qtl" WIDTH="160" HEIGHT="16" AUTOPLAY="false" CONTROLLER="true" PLUGINSPAGE="http://www.apple.com/quicktime/download/">
</EMBED></OBJECT>
            <p>&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;<TD 
width=9 height="165">&nbsp;</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></BODY></HTML>
```
aber es funktioniert dennoch nicht im Firefox :-(


----------



## daddz (7. Mai 2005)

Vielleicht deswegen? 

```
CODEBASE="http://www.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab"
```
ActiveX -> IE
Kann auch sein, dass ich mich irre.

greetz
daddz


----------



## nitrobesim (7. Mai 2005)

Was sollte denn dort stattdessen stehen?


----------



## daddz (7. Mai 2005)

Ja ich denk mal dann wirds nur im IE funktionieren weil der FF ja mit ActiveX nichts am Hut hat. Musst mal bei Quicktime schauen ob die des auch für den FF haben oder so!?

greetz
daddz


----------



## Sven Mintel (7. Mai 2005)

http://www.apple.com/quicktime/download
das ist die korrekte Adresse,..und die ist im <embed> auch angegeben.
Man muss sich Quicktime halt auch installieren, wenn man vom FF dazu ermutigt wird 

Weiterhin ist das Quicktime-Plugin nicht standardmässig so konfiguriert, dass es AU-Dateien abspielt. Das kannst du einstellen unter
Taskbar>
Quicktime>
Quicktime Preferences>
Browser Plugin>
MIME-Einstellungen>
Audio>
uLaw/AU-Audiodatei>
Häkchen ran


----------

